# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  سوال از فیزیک 1 دانشگاه

## alilord

سلام.میشه لطفا این سوال رو حل کنید؟پاسخنامه دارم اما نمیفهمم!  :Yahoo (94):  :yahoo (4): :Yahoo (68): :yahoo (4):
لطفا اگر میشه از راه پاسخنامه نرید  :Yahoo (94):  یا میرید لطفا توضیح کامل  :Yahoo (94):  ممنون  :Yahoo (68): :yahoo (4):

----------


## MohammaD_Technology

دوستان اگه کسی تونست حل کنه لطفا راهنماییم کنه
یک پیچ شیبدار در  بزرگراه برای ترافیک با سرعت 95 Km/h طراحی شده است.شعاع پبچ 210 m  است.ترافیک در یک روز طوفانی در این بزرگراه 52 Km/h حرکت می کند. 
الف)حداقل ضریب اصطکاک بین جاده و لاستیکها چقدر باشد تا اتومبیل ها بدون لغزیدن از این پیچ عبور کنند ؟؟
ب) با این مقدار ضریب اصطکاک،بالاترین سرعتی که اتومبیل ها می توانند داشته باشند تا بدون اغزیدن از پیچ عبور کنند چقدر است ؟؟؟

----------


## محمد نادری

> سلام.میشه لطفا این سوال رو حل کنید؟پاسخنامه دارم اما نمیفهمم!  :yahoo (4)::yahoo (4):
> لطفا اگر میشه از راه پاسخنامه نرید  یا میرید لطفا توضیح کامل  ممنون :yahoo (4):


این سوالو این کتاب کاملا *اشتباه* حل کرده!
جواب درست را دانلود کنید.

----------

